# Lester Hendershot invented the fuel less Generator ..



## Rainee (Jan 26, 2014)

http://www.hendershotgenerator.com/

http://www.hendershotgenerator.com/files/pdf/hendershot_book.pdf

Do you think its  possible to make your own electricity by this device and power 
up all the electricity you will need and not pay another electricity bill ever , in fact 
the electricity company will be paying you money.. is this too good to be true, ?  
what are your views on this project.. while we are not contemplating to make one , a 
friend of my husbands has just purchased a kit to build one and I said it wouldn`t work.. Ian thinks I am wrong.. 
but what do I know only that no one has heard of him in Australia till now.. just seems strange to me.. 
and maybe a Hoax?


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 26, 2014)

How many conspiracy theories were there in that?

I am not convinced....


----------



## Old Hipster (Jan 26, 2014)

Well the first link, the video about Lindbergh, jeez that cheesy announcer man, who I swear does movie parody videos, make me suspect of everything. 

And I just rolled out of the sack, so I'll read the other link later.


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 26, 2014)

S
c
a
m


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 26, 2014)

I am neither a physicist, nor an engineer, but you would have thought that the Hydronic collider would have found this by now...


----------



## Judi.D (Jan 26, 2014)

I would think something this important would be impossible to  suppress, especially for 84 years. Just sounds like it is one of those "to good to be true" things. Let us know Rainee what your husband's friend says. I'd also like to know, if it doesn't work, if your husband's friend gets double his money back as they offer. Sounds like a SCAM to me.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 26, 2014)

There have been many discussions of the Hendershot Generator online over the years. The jury is still out, because no one has ever definitively shown that it works.

I have the book, the blueprints and the video as well, but never attempted to build it. The video, which is pretty much necessary as the book doesn't give detail, is poorly made and you cannot see where the wires go. All the wires are the same color and the camera angle never allows you to see the hook-ups, so you'd have to do a lot of trial-and-error work.

Several people have claimed to have built one, but also that it only powers one small appliance or several low-wattage bulbs at once, not the whole house and farm as the ads claim. 

Theoretically it should work, but not in the way Hendershot proposed.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 26, 2014)

Why did I think you would know, Phil?

Next, the hydronic collider; discuss..


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 26, 2014)

Vivjen said:


> Why did I think you would know, Phil?
> 
> Next, the hydronic collider; discuss..



LOL - nope, on THAT I am ignorant. Never spent the time checking it out - was too afraid the world would end when they powered it up.


----------



## Falcon (Jan 26, 2014)

I could kick myself around the  block for reading as much as I did! DUH

I got sucked in once before in a similar thing. One would think I'd learn!

These guys go on and on and on and on.....and then you find out that they're trying to sell you something.


----------



## Ina (Jan 26, 2014)

Hi Falcon, My husband, Michael, just love those kind of thing, to the Point that I Had to get his promise not to send any money until we both checked it out. That saved us some $.


----------



## That Guy (Jan 26, 2014)




----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 26, 2014)

That Guy said:


> * Polish Power Plant *



Ah, yes, but that involves an active input of energy - the Hasenpfeffer Valve, or whatever this thing is called, supposedly uses only the rotation of the Earth and its magnetic fields. 

I know the theory is sound, because I myself have generated many types of powers by tapping into the Earth's magnetic core  -


----------



## Falcon (Jan 26, 2014)

Those so-called perpetual motion thingies ALWAYS  wind down and finally STOP.


----------



## Anne (Jan 26, 2014)

I'm curious about this Hadron Collider thing - what does it do?  Seems like something that expensive has to be for something really important...there's a lot of conspiracy theories about it, but - what to believe??

I didn't read the above article, but what about Nicola Tesla; anyone seen the documentary on him??  Interesting....his findings seem to have been suppressed and or twisted for many years.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 26, 2014)

Nicola Tesla is mentioned in the above salesman's spiel.....
hydron collider is complex....but is working well.
it is trying to find anti-matter, and whatever fills up the empty spaces in the universe....
then my knowledge of particle and astro-physics starts running out.

More conspiracy theories.....


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 26, 2014)

Anne said:


> I'm curious about this Hadron Collider thing - what does it do?  Seems like something that expensive has to be for something really important...there's a lot of conspiracy theories about it, but - what to believe??



Basically it's the most powerful particle accelerator ever built, designed to explore sub-atomic physics such as creating Higgs bosons, which had been theorized and searched for since the mid-'60's. 

Supposedly this device will enable physicists to gain a better understanding of the nature of physics itself, and by extension the world around us.



> I didn't read the above article, but what about Nicola Tesla; anyone seen the documentary on him??  Interesting....his findings seem to have been suppressed and or twisted for many years.



Tesla is one of my heroes - he was a genius who unfortunately didn't get the same amount of support and press that his rival Edison did, nor did he steal others' ideas and patent them as his own like Edison did.


----------



## That Guy (Jan 26, 2014)




----------



## Anne (Jan 26, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> Basically it's the most powerful particle accelerator ever built, designed to explore sub-atomic physics such as creating Higgs bosons, which had been theorized and searched for since the mid-'60's.
> 
> Supposedly this device will enable physicists to gain a better understanding of the nature of physics itself, and by extension the world around us.
> 
> Tesla is one of my heroes - he was a genius who unfortunately didn't get the same amount of support and press that his rival Edison did, nor did he steal others' ideas and patent them as his own like Edison did.



I'm with you on Tesla, Phil - but the rest....guess I'd best do more reading.     And what's this about Higgs Bosoms....?!  Oh wait.............


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 26, 2014)

Tesla has assumed cult status lately among 'netters' and it was a very cunning ploy to include him in their blurb to get the attention of his fans.
Still a scam.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 26, 2014)

Another thing to consider - The Spirit of St. Louis used a Pogue carburetor, which pre-heated the gasoline to just below boiling point before mixing it with oxygen to produce radically superior combustion. 

And notice you don't see Pogue carbs in cars today, because you'd be getting 300 MPG.

Here's a schematic of the carb - 



Notice how the heat exchangers look like the field coils on the Hendershot generator? 

Is this what the conspiracy theorists are looking at?


----------



## dbeyat45 (Jan 26, 2014)

Sounds like we have a matching pair of scams:   Pogue carburettor and Hendershot Generator.
:lofl:


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 26, 2014)

dbeyat45 said:


> Sounds like we have a matching pair of scams:   Pogue carburettor and Hendershot Generator.
> :lofl:



Actually the physics of a Pogue carb are well-known - it works on the principle that by preheating the fuel, the  fuel is more effectively vaporized, resulting in more efficient  combustion and greater mileage.


----------



## dbeyat45 (Jan 26, 2014)

Got a technical reference Phil?  

I worked in the automotive repair trade for many years and saw all sorts of contraptions that were supposed to improve fuel economy, produce more power, etc.   None of 'em worked but some people made money from the various claims.  A gallon of fuel X produces Y calories when burnt and I don't think there is much you can do to alter that.  If an automobile manufacturer could produce a 200mpg vehicle, it would give them a massive competitive edge.

The technology is advancing and fuel efficiency will improve but gains will be small from here on in (IMHO).   Vehicle weight reduction using lighter materials and aerodynamic designs are certainly helping.

The idea of pre-heating fuel is not new but it doesn't provide massive economy gains as far as I am aware.  The fuel charge gets hot pretty quickly in the combustion chamber.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 26, 2014)

dbeyat45 said:


> Got a technical reference Phil?



I'm afraid I don't have the time right now to pull all the physics lessons, but here's an interesting article - not from a technical viewpoint, but just from a humanistic one.

*The 50% MPG Gain*



> I worked in the automotive repair trade for many years and saw all sorts of contraptions that were supposed to improve fuel economy, produce more power, etc.   None of 'em worked but some people made money from the various claims.  A gallon of fuel X produces Y calories when burnt and I don't think there is much you can do to alter that.  If an automobile manufacturer could produce a 200mpg vehicle, it would give them a massive competitive edge.
> 
> The technology is advancing and fuel efficiency will improve but gains will be small from here on in (IMHO).   Vehicle weight reduction using lighter materials and aerodynamic designs are certainly helping.



I admit that there are many scams out there, but pre-heating fuel is not one of them. At least, not when done properly.



> The idea of pre-heating fuel is not new but it doesn't provide massive economy gains as far as I am aware.  The fuel charge gets hot pretty quickly in the combustion chamber.



But that same fuel charge is still in a semi-liquid state and there will still be a lot of waste from incomplete combustion and the energy required to convert it to vapor.


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 26, 2014)

Ummm.  Is it okay to mention I'd kind of worry a tad about driving something with a little chamber of gasolene at near boiling point?   That's just the image of the dumb consumer whose knowledge of cars ends at the ignition key of course.

Good luck with marketing that to the uninformed anyway.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 26, 2014)

Diwundrin said:


> Ummm.  Is it okay to mention I'd kind of worry a tad about driving something with a little chamber of gasolene at near boiling point?   That's just the image of the dumb consumer whose knowledge of cars ends at the ignition key of course.
> 
> Good luck with marketing that to the uninformed anyway.



That's one of the points that the referenced article makes, that the big companies might be afraid of legal exposure.

Heck, if it meant a 50% improvement I'd drive a Pinto with one of those boxes in my lap.


----------



## Falcon (Jan 27, 2014)

Carb heaters are used to keep the carb from icing up whenever the throttle is cut back to idle,
as in the final approach.


----------



## dbeyat45 (Jan 28, 2014)

Phil, your President is about to give inventors like Gerald Rowley the opportunity to put up or shut up with his new MPG targets.  Let's see what happens but I'm betting against 200MPG from a conventional internal combustion engine powering a family car.  Mazda rotary, Sarich, etc all failed in the economy stakes because you need X amount of energy to move Y tonnes of vehicle.  

But then, I'm a sceptic (skeptic for US viewers) or cynical about almost everything.  Just can't help it, having lived so long an been disappointed so often.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 28, 2014)

dbeyat45 said:


> Phil, your President is about to give inventors like Gerald Rowley the opportunity to put up or shut up with his new MPG targets.  Let's see what happens but I'm betting against 200MPG from a conventional internal combustion engine powering a family car.  Mazda rotary, Sarich, etc all failed in the economy stakes because you need X amount of energy to move Y tonnes of vehicle.



He's not MY President, but I think I know who you're talking about. 

There has to be a way, is all I'm saying. It might not be through an internal combustion engine - I'm putting my bet on solar / electric powered vehicles: if Tesla would stop messing around with high-end, high-_performance_ sports cars and come out with a high-_mileage_ model then they would have something of worth. I mean, their 2013 Model S only gets *97MPG* in the city and 4.2 sec. 0-60MPH - how lame is _that_?!? 



> But then, I'm a sceptic (skeptic for US viewers) or cynical about almost everything.  Just can't help it, having lived so long an been disappointed so often.



I started life very trusting, moved on to skepticism for a long time, and now, although I'm still suspicious of everyone and everything, I seem to be more willing to give them a chance to prove themselves. 

I must be getting soft in my old age.


----------



## dbeyat45 (Jan 28, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> [ Snip ]
> 
> I must be getting soft in my old age.


It's muscular, not mental.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 28, 2014)

dbeyat45 said:


> It's muscular, not mental.



Thank Buddha!


----------

